# Let's talk about another sock KAL



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Today is the absolute first day that the weather has been cooler. Yay!

That brings the Fall Sock KAL (that stands for Knit-A-Long) to mind for me. 

What we have done in the past is to come up with a pattern and then everyone knits it at more or less the same time.
By working on it together, we can help eachother if we get stuck and it makes it more fun.
Also, we take pics and it inspires people to try new things.
Everyone is welcome to participate.

There is also a 'swap' as part of it. You knit some socks and send them to another knitter from HT.
Then you receive a pair of socks from someone else.
I find this to be very exciting. The socks I have gotten in these swaps are treasured; they are so beautiful!
You can also knit with us and be part of the fun, but keep your own socks. That is perfectly understandable, esp if you are not confident of your skills yet.


So, now that we are approaching the cooler time of year, I think it is time to discuss doing this again.

If you will be spinning your own yarn for the project, you will want plenty of time do so. NOBODY HAS TO SPIN their own yarn for this project! 
Commercial yarn is plenty wonderful.

If you are ordering yarn, sometimes it takes a LOOONG time to get it (an eternity even). Knowing which pattern is a big help when selecting yarn to either make or buy.

I was thinking that we should perhaps expand our skills with cables or lace, or both. 
Lace panels on socks are a great way to practice the techniques w/o commiting to a whole shawls-worth of holes and ****** stitches. 


Here is a pattern that I really like. (just a possibility)

http://www.hauntedyarns.com/freepatterns/clover.pdf


What do you all think? Should we have another KAL? Who would be interested?

Toe-up, cuff down, cable needles, dpn's, etc....

Discuss.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

I may be up for this especially if we begin later this month or in October. But I thought we were going to do a shawl KAL? Although we can have two going at once it might take people away from one for the other. Who was it that wanted to do the shawl KAL? I don't remember now.

I'm still lusting after these http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/the-gardener


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Ah yes, the spider socks. They are extremely gorgeous.

I have some concerns about using them as a KAL project:

~ Size 0 needles. 
~The leg worked over 80 (eighty!) stitches.
~Unusual construction for the gusset increases.
~Seriously challenging cables to make those spiders.

I think they would take too long. People would get frustrated.
There would be too much whining and ripping back. People would balk and sull up.
It would take a SERIOUS commitment to finish them. 

My experience here has been that whatever pattern is easiest always gets chosen.
Even with fairly simple patterns, it takes lots of time to knit socks.
We are too close to the holidays to make this project work for many people.

I love that pattern too, dont get me wrong.
I am trying to be practical though. (well, practical for a sock-knitter :teehee: )


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Yea I know but still.......

I'll see what other put up for ideas. I do like the ones you posted, but those are on #1's you know, just sayin :croc:


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

If everyone is dead set on doing the Gardener socks, I will be all for it too. 
I was just expressing my concerns, that's all. (saving myself the sobby smilies later.  )


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Well GAM if no one else is game for those maybe you and I can struggle with it in a 2 person KAL. Post all of our experience, difficulties, and successes with pictures of course.


----------



## malinda (May 12, 2002)

I prefer not to have spiders on my socks, but that's just me. 

I've always made cuff-down socks, so a toe-up sock might just be fun to try! Cables, dpns, and small needles are close friends of mine, so no worries there.


----------



## susanne (Nov 4, 2004)

i would looooooove the spider socks. i would only be afraid that who ever is my partner will not finish because it would be too difficult to do.
KAL lace shawl would be nice too. 
i just started a sweater for my husband but i think a small project next to it is possible


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Here's my submission for the KAL. These to me are very pretty and very feminine, I love the picot cuff. http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/fascine-braid-socks


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

I'd LOVE to do it...but it way beyond my skill right now. I'll watch the threads of you ladies going to it and hope to join in another time! I do plan on knitting a pair of socks right away....but I'm still at the k1p1 rib part....LOL!!!!


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Marchwind said:


> Here's my submission for the KAL. These to me are very pretty and very feminine, I love the picot cuff. http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/fascine-braid-socks


Cables without using a cable needle! WOOT!

I lurve the circle socks ... not so much the bobbles.

Yup, I'm wearing my Fruit Loop socks from the swap today too!!!


----------



## malinda (May 12, 2002)

I love, love, love these socks! http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/lunas-moonlight-socks

The pattern isn't free, but if everyone chooses these, I will buy the pattern myself and share it!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Malinda I love that sock pattern too. But the problems is it is in pounds not dollars 

WIHH I like the bobbles better than the circles (sorry Cyndi )

Since WIHH got to post 2 submissions I want to post another one too (putting on my pouty face). Here's my second submission http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/berlin-muster


----------



## malinda (May 12, 2002)

What does it matter that it's in pounds? You pay online anyway.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Okay, I've never bought anything on line that was in a foreign currency. I don't know how that works


----------



## susanne (Nov 4, 2004)

yes it does matter as you have to pay for the exchange. 
there are so many pattern to choose from right here


----------



## malinda (May 12, 2002)

I've bought other things online from the UK and never had to pay extra for the exchange.


----------



## susanne (Nov 4, 2004)

really? anytime i buy oversee (i'm german and sometimes i buy there) i always have to pay for the exchange.


----------



## malinda (May 12, 2002)

I've bought ebay items and Amazon books from the UK, and don't recall paying anything other than the current exchange rate.

Anyway, just vote for it and I'll take care of _everything_


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

*ATTENTION*

I will be asking everyone to pick only 1 choice for the poll. 
I really would prefer that it be a free pattern. That only seems fair to the pattern designers, IMO.

Right now we are just debating and the ranks get thinned out as these convos progress. 

Keep in mind that you will possibly be knitting for someone else.
A good pattern will be flexible, and fit a wide range of sizes.
Stitch patterns with no purling are harder to get a good fit with in my experience.


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

I'm gonna be useless for deciding. I like them all--even the spiders! I won't be participating in the swap part. I plan on these as my SIL Christmas present. She gets hand knit socks from me every year.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

GAM and knowing your love of the purl stitch that is saying a lot coming from you  

Can you tell I've had my nap and am feeling a bit spunky.


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

I'm not too fond of spiders on my socks. Those usually get squished.
And I'm not too fond of holes already in the foot part of my socks.

So far I like the two WIHH posted and the white one (Marchwind post that one?)

I have a ravelry tab open.... did you know that a search for 'socks' turns up over 19,000 results?????????? This may take awhile......


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

MamaJ use the advanced search and narrow it down to specifics you want, type of yarn, size of needles, men, women, children.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Just waiting for a poll to go up.

What about the shawl KAL??


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Cyndi do you remember who it was that was going to do the shawl KAL? You are the only one mentioned it other than me.


----------



## susanne (Nov 4, 2004)

i remember the shawl kal too.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Before I put up the poll, WIHH needs to decide on ONE pattern to contribute. :teehee:
Marchwind, I am assuming you still like your first choice the best?

As to the Shawl KAL, that is PKBoo's baby.


----------



## susanne (Nov 4, 2004)

here would be my contribution
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/pisqu
but is only fair isle


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Wind in Her Hair said:


> having just finished my first colorwork socks, all I can say is thats a LOT of ends to weave in!
> 
> but those are gorgeous!



Not if you work it in just 2 colors. You get to carry them together. Not too much weaving in. 
Just going cross-eyed from the color chart, until you got the hang of it. 
It looks pretty fun to me. :teehee:


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

GAM, let me look again :teehee: I know this drives you nuts


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Nope do the second choice, the white ones. Those gardener socks we can save and maybe the few of us who want to do it can do it for each other or for ourselves and talk about it as we go.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Marchwind said:


> GAM, let me look again :teehee: I know this drives you nuts



Nah. Marchwind, you have to do worse than that to drive me nuts. 


Okay, so I got you down for the white ones. 

I am trying to drag this out to give everyone a chance to SEE it, you know 
No fair posting it on the holiday weekend and then hurrying into it wo giving people a chance to tune in here. 
Not everyone LIVES on HT, like I do. LOL.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

I'd wait until at least Saturday :bored: We can wait.


----------



## PKBoo (Apr 10, 2008)

I'm the shawl baby  haha 

Wow - internet down for a few days, away for the weekend, and school starting for me, and LOTS has happened here! 

There's no way I can participate in this right now - too much school work, plus I've got tomatoes out the ears to can. And corn to freeze & dehydrate. And zucchini... and... now our creek has flooded and there's 3 feet of water in our basement ugh :Bawling:

Anyway, sounds like a sock KAL now, then a shawl KAL later? Could be a plan!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

PKBoo so sorry to hear of your trials and tribulations. I bet after the holidays might be a good time.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

PKBoo, I said that the shawl KAL is YOUR BABY.
I wasn't calling you a baby. I promise. :spinsmiley: rincess:

Sorry you cant do this project with us. When you are ready, we will be too. :grin:


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Wind in Her Hair said:


> - the Bremen Muster -
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/bremen-muster


DagNum bobbles

If I MUST!!!

Susanne! Those are outstanding!!!!

PKBoo, I can head up a shawl KAL .. Shawls can take a lot of time to complete. Let me know if you want to pass the reins to me.


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

I would love to do a shawl one also. But not both at the same time. :runforhills:

I like so many socks I can't find just one to nominate.


----------



## susanne (Nov 4, 2004)

sounds good to me


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Perfect!!! I should be settled enough that I will be able to focus by then


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

That sounds good WIHH, and I am *DEFINITELY IN* for a Shawl KAL!


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

I'm making these soon, I'll throw the pattern out there ! 
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/selbudeath


----------



## PKBoo (Apr 10, 2008)

MullersLaneFarm said:


> PKBoo, I can head up a shawl KAL .. Shawls can take a lot of time to complete. Let me know if you want to pass the reins to me.


Cyndi you are an ANGEL!! :kissy: That would be wonderful! The first few weeks of school are always bad, but this is ridiculous. I did use the new Ravelry feature this summer and went through about 31 pages to narrow down to 11, so I've got some suggestions anyway 

Have fun with the sock KAL everyone, and post pictures! If I can't participate, at least I can drool over pictures!


----------



## PKBoo (Apr 10, 2008)

Wind in Her Hair said:


> I say lets do *socks* for the Fall KAL - and a Shawl KAL for Winter January/February? Hows that sound?


PERFECT! :clap:


----------

